# Alum Creek Catfish - What are those red bumps?



## kenfitz (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

I went fishing at Alum Creek at the parking lot on Hwy36 Eastbound and caugt a 4lb, 22 inch channel cat at about 10:30 pm on 6/8/2007. I caught it off chicken livers. Funny thing was, the line broke as I was lifting it up the 2 foot high bank. Not thinking I jumped right in the water and held it down until I could get a grip. My kids were pretty excited. When I got it home, I took some pictures and noticed these little red bumps all over it. It didn't look too appetizing after that, so I drove the 10 min back to the lake and released it. 

Here are my questions:

1. Does anyone know what the red bumps are? 

2. Are there any guidelines to follow when eating the catfish around here? Some people say they wouldn't eat the catfish from the waters around central ohio, but I have never heard anything specific. In California and Arizona, we ate most of what we caught.

Thanks,

Ken Fitz


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Might be beaten up from the spawn - or pre spawn....

My general rule for catfish is... Don't eat them from the Scioto River... 

Lake Cats as in Alum... Eat the 2-4 lbers... and thats not often.. I cannot remember the last time I ate catfish....


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know what they are, but they are pretty nasty looking! Good call on not eating it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I think spawning sores would be a good guess, but I don't know for sure.

CG


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

That look horrid. Yea deff good call not eating it.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are not spawning marks at all. If it were from spawning the tail and lower fins would look bloody, they may even have scratch marks on there body. What you are seeing is the result of a parasite or some other type of worm. I have seen it before with worms coming out of the spots, may not be the exact same, but that is what you are seeing.

Rob


----------



## fishinking (May 17, 2004)

http://www.disease-watch.com/documents/CD/index/html/fv025ccv.htm

Maybe this???????


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That really doesn't look similar. Also, it appears to only effect juvenile and fry, if I read it correct. At some point someone here identified what it is, but I can't remember when. I don't think it's all that serious.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's an adolescent catfish with a bad case of zits.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

alum cats are generally clean. ive seen that before and believe it is parasite.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats gross...


----------



## kenfitz (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the repsonses. I am pretty sure now that it was a parasite or something. My son doesn't want to fish at that spot anymore because of that. Maybe we'll try another spot.

Thanks,

KenFitz


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not location specific. It can happen about anywhere.


----------

